# What I learned this summer!



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 17, 2016)

I learned to camp this summer! The few of you that know me know I'm more of a shelter hopper. This year, I got job and staying in the shelter with a job wasn't a good option. The other clients have no respect for themselves or anyone else so I left and started sleeping outside.

I met a guy and tarted sleeping outside along side him, and someone else joined us, and we formed a camping team! This is what i learned:

Camping is better than shelters, if you actually want to get sleep.

The more stuff you have the easier it is to sleep, but the harder it is to be awake. Unless you have a stash spot.

Don't do anything with water, hand san., and bug spray.​​Hammocks and tarps are BEST!

A tent doesn't hurt, but it's more to carry around.

Sleepingbags are good. A sleepingbag in a hammock is better!

Don't sleep where drug addicts are awake.

Sometimes, you can sleep in any park. Sometimes, the nazis will come kick you out. It's hit or mess.

Be ok with being naked in public.

A knife does a lot more than it should.

If it says "one person hammock", it means "one person hammock".

A hammock can be made out of a sheet and ropes, or whatever!​
As someone that never camping before this summer I can say it's a great experience that comes with it's own set of challenges. I can't say I'll quit shelter hoping completely, but I can say I'm not putting my hammock anytime soon. Now that I've got it, it's mine!


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Aug 18, 2016)

Shelters suck balls...have you thought about living in a van?


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 18, 2016)

If you are ok with being naked in public you better be ok with not being in public too.

Your ass will eventually be hauled off to jail and you'll be charged with a sex crime.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 12, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Shelters suck balls...have you thought about living in a van?



Most shelters suck, but there are some good ones. I've thought about getting a van but I don't have the money for anything of the sort.



Kim Chee said:


> If you are ok with being naked in public you better be ok with not being in public too.
> 
> Your ass will eventually be hauled off to jail and you'll be charged with a sex crime.



Way to be super judgemental about a situation you have context for. Good job. :ompus::​


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Dec 12, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> Most shelters suck, but there are some good ones. I've thought about getting a van but I don't have the money for anything of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be super judgemental about a situation you have context for. Good job. :ompus::​


How about something like these beauties http://dignityrollerpod.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 12, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> Way to be super judgemental about a situation you have context for. Good job. :ompus::​



Sounded like you are pretty clueless aout being naked in public and the potential for being charged with a sex crime.

If that's the law you want to break, be prepared to register as a sex offender.

To each his own, I suppose.

That's your right, @Inuyoujo I'd hate to deprive you of it.

Say hi to Katbastard.


----------



## Grubblin (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't think @Kim Chee was being judgemental he was trying to help. He's right, naked in public is a sex offense and you'll have to register everywhere you go, and there will be many places you can't go, BC of it. I can't imagine a much worse way to have to live.


----------

